# DIY Knife rack



## RT321 (Jun 12, 2022)

I got this from an old baby bed:






Cut to length and painted:





Applied mineral oil to the other parts:





Sanded the pieces to make it look kind of old:





Applied mineral oil:





Assembly:





Finished:


----------



## Atso_J (Jun 12, 2022)

Absolutely love the kind of acid wash worn look!


----------



## PeopleoftheSun (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks great man. Very creative use of reclaimed materials. And I agree with Atso, your “vintage-esque” stain looks fantastic!


----------



## RT321 (Jun 13, 2022)

Thanks


----------

